# Noisy Dometic Refrigerator



## Mattkhat (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello,

I'm new to the Outbackers forum. I just bought a 2014 Outback 323BH which we love. Lots of room with the extra large slide and many other nicities. However, one of the things that's bugging me is a noise that's coming from the refrigerator. Once the refrigerator has been running for a while and the outside temperature gets a little warm, probably into the upper 60s, there's some fan or something that runs and it's very loud. You can hear it inside and outside the camper. I don't think a refrigerator should be this loud. It's very annoying. Has anyone else had this type of issue?

Thanks - Matt


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

The fans are attached to the cooling unit at the back of the fridge. They facilitate the circulating of cooler air from the intake and force the hot air out the ceiling vent. Perhaps the mount for the fans are loose. They should not be that loud. Open the access panel behind the fridge and take a look. the only way you'll be able to adjust them is by pulling the fridge though. Probably under warranty if they are loose.
Good luck,
Brian


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

The most trouble I've had is trying to tell if it's actually working, I never hear anything. I think Ridgway's got it, the only thing that moves is the fan. Does it make that noise running on propane?


----------



## Mattkhat (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. It makes the noise regardless of whether it's running on electric or propane. I took the outside plastic grills off but there's no way to access the back of the refrigerator. There's a large metal piece that runs from the top to the bottom so I guess I would have to pull the refrigerator into the camper to access it. But, since it spounds like most refrigerators don't have this same loud fan noise I'll bring it back to the dealer and have them fix it.


----------



## Mattkhat (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion but it's definitely the refrigerator fan. You can hear it outside the camper at the refrigerator vents. The converted makes it's own fan noise which is also fairly loud when lots of lights are on. I can live with that noise because at night with the lights out there is no noise but the refrigerator doesn't let up until the outside temp cools down.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Access to the fan can be from the top, by removing the vent cover.

The fan is not always needed to ensure the unit cools but it does help. The issue should be fixed as it sounds like the fan motor has a bad bushing.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

My fan got progressively louder over the past few seasons as far as noise. There is an inline barrel fuse that you can access through the rear fridge vent in the red fan wire. I pulled the fuse to kill the fan because I was tired of listening to it on one trip. I couldn't tell a difference in performance of the fridge/freezer once I unhooked the fan. Its on my list of things to do at some point, but is a pretty low priority for me since it doesn't seem to matter (at least in my climate...). You can unhook it temporarily if its bugging you until you want to fix it, just pay attention to how the fridge/freezer performs.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

I have one of these fans in my fridge vent area as well. From what I understand, the fan is necessary on fridge units that do not have a roof vent. My fridge has the upper vent on the side of the trailer, not on the roof. This is common when the fridge is either mounted diagonally in the trailer or in a slide out. 
The fan helps move the warm exhaust gasses out the side upper vent and are necessary for efficient ventilation. I have read where some owners have replaced the OEM fans with computer fans which are much quieter. Mine makes some noise but not enough to worry about it.


----------



## Mattkhat (Jul 28, 2014)

I called the place where we bought the camper and that's what the service guy said. Apparently they need a stronger fan to push the hot air through the side vent on refrigerators that are mounted in a slide. He said they've had many complaints about the noise but it's "normal". I doubt that. I still think it's too loud and I'll be bringing it in to have it checked.


----------

